# nutrients



## 97240sx (Sep 2, 2005)

i went to walmart today just to check on the powdered nutrients they had and discovered they have veg and bloom specific nutrients from miracle grow but all the values are much does any one know what this will do to my plants


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2005)

"IMHO" Miracle grow is the bottom of the barrel in nutrients. _Very_ hi in salts, doesn't contain all of the micro nutrient mj requires, will burn the hell outta your plants, if not carefull, and makes your harvest.... less palatable. 
  If you "must" use a chemical fertilizer, Peters brand is superior, IMO. Or better yet, find a nursery or grow shop that stocks a decent organic fertilizer, Fox Farms, Age Old, come to mind.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 3, 2005)

i used a bit in my water changing in addition to my max gro hydro fertilizer and mixed the grow in really diluted , what chemicals do i need to keep in mind when choosing a nutrient solution i also discovered you can get human vitimins   with almost every thing important in them except nitrogen what do you think about this


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2005)

Human vitamins are formulated for utilization by the "human" body, not plants. 
  WHoa! "Hydroponics Forum". I am NOT a water farmer, and am not familiar with hydro chems or ferts. I apologize. 
  But, I don't believe that I have mis-informed you in any way. 
http://greenmanspage.com/guides/   has some pretty good hydro links


   Over twenty elements are needed for a plant to grow. Carbon, hydrogen and oxygen are absorbed from the air and water. The rest of the elements, called mineral nutrients, are dissolved in the nutrient solution. The primary or macro- nutrients (nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P) and potassium (K)) are the elements plants use the most. Calcium (Ca) and magnesium (Mg) are secondary nutrients and used in smaller amounts. Iron (Fe), sulfur (S), manganese (Mn), boron (B), molybdenum (Mo), zinc (Zn) and copper (Cu) are micro-nutrients or trace elements. Trace elements are found in most soils. Rockwool (hydroponic) fertilizers must contain these trace elements, as they do not normally exist in sufficient quantities in rockwool or water. Other elements also play a part in plant growth. Aluminum, chlorine, cobalt, iodine, selenium, silicon, sodium and vanadium are not normally included in nutrient mixes. They are required in very minute amounts that are usually present as impurities in the water supply or mixed along with other nutrients.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 3, 2005)

i wont go with the m.g  . found out some bad news today from another grower in the areia due to the climate in this areia  a bubbler system is a very risky way to go  so i get to spend today converting my bubbler to an ebb and flow this should be fun


----------

